# Largest really-peaceful fish?



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Hello, I have the fish that are listed in my signature, in my 80 gallon. Besides plecos, what kind of fish can I have that's larger in size (a good size for an 80-gallon) and completely peaceful, so it can get along with small glassfish and guppies? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

silver dollars, a group of flying foxes, chinese high fin loach, angelfish, discus, school of rainbowfish.
Its hard to come up with a single large peaceful fish because an 80 is to small for most of what i can think of. all that i put down are decent size group fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most fish will eat anything that can fit into their mouth. Discus come to mind from that list. They will eat anything that fits intheir mouths. I believe silver dollars are vegetarians and perfer darker tanks.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

angelfish will eat small fish for snack. i used to have an angelfish with neon tetra and he grow up and eat the neons.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

aaa said:


> angelfish will eat small fish for snack. i used to have an angelfish with neon tetra and he grow up and eat the neons.



That's because in nature the angelfish lives off of neons. 

My suggestion is a baby whale.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Baby whales only get to be about 5 inches and are nocturnal and spend 24 hours a day hiding in the plants and you'll never see it. I know, I have one. And yes, it eats fish that fit into its mouth. Mine regular snacks on molly fry.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bala sharks (3)
Maybe severums.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Most fish can be expect to eat what fits in their mouths 

However in certain cases (angelfish), if you buy the angel as a baby and raise it with neons / harlies, whatever, they grow up knowing they aren't food. That's been my experience, anyhow; my angels haven't touched my harlies or neons - giving them enough time to grow into pretty large tetras / rasboras -- too big for the angels to eat now, probably.

Edit: Although, if you really love your tetras, you may not want to take that risk


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I've never kept them myself, but a store I visit regularly has Festivum in with small tetras. The festivum pretty much keep to themselves and grow to about 6 inches. That's about all I can think to add to the list.


----------



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm in the process of starting a 55 gal and I'm going to move my fish from my 10 gal which includes neons. I want a community tank that includes some cichlids. As others have said above, anything large will eat the neons. I'm going with dwarf cichlids-- probably rams, though I'll go with apistos if I can find them. They get to be about 4 inches long. Bigger than the smaller school fish that I'll have, but not large enough to snack on their tank mates.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Most fish can be expect to eat what fits in their mouths
> 
> However in certain cases (angelfish), if you buy the angel as a baby and raise it with neons / harlies, whatever, they grow up knowing they aren't food. That's been my experience, anyhow; my angels haven't touched my harlies or neons - giving them enough time to grow into pretty large tetras / rasboras -- too big for the angels to eat now, probably.
> 
> Edit: Although, if you really love your tetras, you may not want to take that risk


different people have different experience..... that's what exactly what i think many years ago... it didn't work out that way... poor neons....


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Just as people are saying, basically any fish that is small enough to eat, will probably be eaten.
And my experience with angels is that my angel will try to eat any small enough fish to be considered food, even is it can't fit in it's mouth. And although silver dollars are supposed to be vegetarians, they are actually omnivorous and will eat any meat food/live fish (small enough for their mouths) i put in the tank.

My opinion is that you shouldn't mix really big fish with really little fish. If you do want a large fish though, i have seen many people keep discus with tetras and be successful. I myself have never tried discus with small fish, only with larger fish.

it's not really the question of peacefulness in this situation, it's more the fact that big fish eat little fish.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

aaa said:


> different people have different experience..... that's what exactly what i think many years ago... it didn't work out that way... poor neons....


Lol I know... if you cherish your small fishies then I wouldn't recommend risking them with an angel  Not all angels are angels, after all.
:angels:

Although, just as a sidenote, if you want to have smallish schooling fish, rummynosed tetras are big enough, and look just smashing. Also, if you can get your hands on adults neons or harlies, they would be big enough too. As adults they are considerably bigger than what you see for sale at the LFS.


.. Anyway there's a difference between aggression and hunger. You couldn't keep a jack dempsey with, say, a gourami. Or a betta with a guppy. That has to do with temperment; they will fight, torment each other.

However putting an adult angel with a small tetra, that's hunger, not aggression.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Bah, most fis will eat anything. You cant really have a fish over 4-5 inches in there or your small fish will be gone.

And festivums can be VERY agressive.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

idk who brought up tetras but if you look in his sig hes looking for something to go with cories and glass fish.

Damon- bala sharks... in an 80. not a good idea.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Lol I know... if you cherish your small fishies then I wouldn't recommend risking them with an angel  Not all angels are angels, after all.
> :angels:
> 
> Although, just as a sidenote, if you want to have smallish schooling fish, rummynosed tetras are big enough, and look just smashing. Also, if you can get your hands on adults neons or harlies, they would be big enough too. As adults they are considerably bigger than what you see for sale at the LFS.
> ...


the betta and the guppy is not a fight... the guppy getting beat up really bad... again... this is from the dark age my fish keeping... that's why i decide to get a book to read...

on the other hand just to warn the person who said angelfish are peaceful... angelfish are aggressive when it comes to breeding, they kill


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, you know what I mean. The guppy and the betta aren't fighting, but the reason the betta is attacking the guppy isn't because he wants to eat it, he's being aggressive. And yet, with the right company in the right tank bettas can be peaceful.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Gump said:


> idk who brought up tetras but if you look in his sig hes looking for something to go with cories and glass fish.
> 
> Damon- bala sharks... in an 80. not a good idea.


Right - none of my fish are neon-tiny! My glassfish are about 3" each, and my fancy guppies are fully grown, perhaps about 2" or more, including the tail. If you know emerald green cories, you know they are big, too... and mine are fully grown. 

Keeping that in mind, what larger fish can I keep? Most of the suggestions I have heard I have read are rather aggressive...even if they don't eat my fish whole, they would likely nip, no?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

try Geopahgus. I have 2, 1 huge one, 6" and he doesnt bother the neons or any other fish, he just scoops up the substrate and eats. actually keep gravel vacuuming down as he turns it over so much. I'm not sure which kind he is but here a pic from when he was young. obsolutely no aggresion towards his tank mates.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m154/girthvader/2006_0827planted900016.jpg


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Girth you have a geophagus surinamensis and that is a great idea but they grow very slow and do well in groups, they will probally fight with in there group but its part of them keeping strait whos the boss.

edit, here is a pic of my dominate male http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/DCP_2649.jpg hes about 4-5"


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gump said:


> Girth you have a geophagus surinamensis and that is a great idea but they grow very slow and do well in groups, they will probally fight with in there group but its part of them keeping strait whos the boss.
> 
> edit, here is a pic of my dominate male http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/DCP_2649.jpg hes about 4-5"


ya squabbles a little with the smaller one around feeding time, but definitely leaves all other fish alone. mine has grown from 1.5" to 5" in 6 months. so thats not too bad. they will get large from I understand 8-10". 

btw, nice fish


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Baby whales only get to be about 5 inches and are nocturnal and spend 24 hours a day hiding in the plants and you'll never see it. I know, I have one. And yes, it eats fish that fit into its mouth. Mine regular snacks on molly fry.


LoL I was being sarcastic, refering to the ocean counter part that grows to 100ft


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

HybridS130 said:


> LoL I was being sarcastic, refering to the ocean counter part that grows to 100ft


AHAHAHAHA nice. I caught it, but didnt want to rain on boxermoms parade.
perhaps a dolphin would work better.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well seeing as there was no reference to an ocean or to sarcasm, but there IS in fact a fish called a baby whale, I feel no embarassment whatsoever.  If it was a joke, it was a lame one.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I liked it


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah, my angelfish unsuccessulffy goes after the rosy reds that I put in there for my catfish. Once in a while though, he does manage to catch the smaller ones, so I woldn't recommend angels... Oh, and it's one of the most aggressive fish in my tank that goes after my tinfoil barbs that are twice his size... 
I have some silver dollars too, and those guys are great! They've never shown an interest in going after the rosy reds, and in fact, they prefer the algae wafers that I put in there for my pleco.



Damon said:


> Most fish will eat anything that can fit into their mouth. Discus come to mind from that list. They will eat anything that fits intheir mouths. I believe silver dollars are vegetarians and perfer darker tanks.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn that's harsh boxermom

c****************


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gump said:


> Girth you have a geophagus surinamensis and that is a great idea but they grow very slow and do well in groups, they will probally fight with in there group but its part of them keeping strait whos the boss.
> 
> edit, here is a pic of my dominate male http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/DCP_2649.jpg hes about 4-5"


actually he's a geophagus aff. jurupari, but the same rules apply


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Well, you know what I mean. The guppy and the betta aren't fighting, but the reason the betta is attacking the guppy isn't because he wants to eat it, he's being aggressive. And yet, with the right company in the right tank bettas can be peaceful.


 At one time I had a Betta in all my tanks and hadd no serious problems except one that kept a corner of the tank as his domain. I sure miss seeing those lovelies in my tanks but all I could find were the old breeders that are found in m ose stores. Some day i`ll order one or two young ones from a breeder now that I know a few online.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The fish that come to mind are red-tail sharks. Perfect.
Other fish include clown loaches, however they are shoalers and prefer excellent water quality i.e. low nitrites and low pH.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

girth vader said:


> actually he's a geophagus aff. jurupari, but the same rules apply


Negative, i have both species and its for sure not a jurupari.
Some species that look like the geophagus surinamensis are geophagus tapajos but yours has white dots on the tail instead of white lines and yours doesnt have any orange on the head so i ruled that out, there is also the geophagus altifrons which has a like body with out the orange on the head but yours is missing the blue in the fins and they have different tail and anal markings. Plus surinamensis are a lot more common than both of these other two species so if you got it from a store id be very suprised if it was one of the two i just brought up.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Red tail black shark? As a large peaceful fish?? RTBS are anything but peaceful, especially as they grow up.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Red tail black shark? As a large peaceful fish?? RTBS are anything but peaceful, especially as they grow up.


agreeded. they are more aggressive towards other black sharks but will still nip at smaller fish all day.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gump said:


> Negative, i have both species and its for sure not a jurupari.
> Some species that look like the geophagus surinamensis are geophagus tapajos but yours has white dots on the tail instead of white lines and yours doesnt have any orange on the head so i ruled that out, there is also the geophagus altifrons which has a like body with out the orange on the head but yours is missing the blue in the fins and they have different tail and anal markings. Plus surinamensis are a lot more common than both of these other two species so if you got it from a store id be very suprised if it was one of the two i just brought up.


then I guess the breeder doesnt know what he is breeding. I'm actually not being sarcastic either. that is what he is selling those fish as to all the Big Als Chains.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Red tail black shark? As a large peaceful fish?? RTBS are anything but peaceful, especially as they grow up.


Yes there is a risk of a bit of pugnicity, however most of my sharks are completely peaceful in the right enviorement, even better with smaller fish actually as there's no danger of them eating their tankmates.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

girth vader said:


> then I guess the breeder doesnt know what he is breeding. I'm actually not being sarcastic either. that is what he is selling those fish as to all the Big Als Chains.


There isnt even a species by the name of what hes selling. That sucks that hes doing that probally to make more money since both geophagus surinamensis and geophagus jurupari are both quite abundant and sell for very cheep (unless very large) if you dont mind id like to know how much you payed just wondering (pm if you like)


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gump said:


> There isnt even a species by the name of what hes selling. That sucks that hes doing that probally to make more money since both geophagus surinamensis and geophagus jurupari are both quite abundant and sell for very cheep (unless very large) if you dont mind id like to know how much you payed just wondering (pm if you like)


$3.99 CND/ea


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

girth vader said:


> $3.99 CND/ea


sry. dbl post


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Good price Girth. Maybe the breeder is just retarded. Surinamensis sell for 9-15 usd and the other species if you can find them go for 30-50 ish.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gump said:


> Good price Girth. Maybe the breeder is just retarded. Surinamensis sell for 9-15 usd and the other species if you can find them go for 30-50 ish.


LMFAO. Retarded could very well be the answer. MAkes a great centre piece fish though. great gravel cleaner  less for me to do!


----------

